# Entycnu's Desk Mod V1 (Updating Frequently)



## Entycnu (Apr 19, 2010)

Greetings Fellow Members , 

Well, ive been Planning & Sketching on a desk mod and im finally at the stage where I Can Start Building. 

Basically, im Going to have the Computer In The Top Shelf, Then The Bottom For Cable Management, I Will Be Adding Switches To The Side Of The Desk To Turn The System On/Off, And For Cathodes, 2 LED Fans At The Front & 2 At The Back For Cooling,

I Will Post Pictures Sometime This Week, Please Feel Free To Comment Or Suggest Ideas  After All This Is A Forum


----------



## Entycnu (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh And A Window On The Top To See The Computer xD


----------



## Inioch (Apr 19, 2010)

It'll be nice to follow this, I like desk mods. Have you looked at Moonpigs project? V1 here and V2 here.

Also please don't start all words with a Capital letter, it makes it a bit difficult to read.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 19, 2010)

woot love desk mod, sub!


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 19, 2010)

/tag


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 19, 2010)

i'm thinking about either doing that or modding my case.


----------



## Entycnu (Apr 20, 2010)

> It'll be nice to follow this, I like desk mods. Have you looked at Moonpigs project? V1 here and V2 here.
> 
> Also please don't start all words with a Capital letter, it makes it a bit difficult to read.



yes i have seen moonpigs and also pyros desk mod, thats were i got my inspiration from, haha and sorry about the capitals. 

ill try and post pictures thursday guys, i have done the top board of the desk but i gotta cut the sqaure for the window.

oh and the rig i will be putting into my desk is

Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 2.66GHz
Asus P5Q Pro
4 Gig Supertalent DDR2
Noctua NH-9B Cpu Cooler
512MB ATI Radeon HD 4850
Coolermaster Extreme 550W
Seagate SATA 500G
Seagate SATA 320G
Seagate SATA 320G
Pioneer SATA DVD Drive

hey guys,
entycnu here i forgot to take a picture but i have done the top part of my desk, just cupboards and side left to do plus cutting the wholes and the glass, but i do have fotos of the fans and stuff so here they are































please suggest any ideas to help improve thanks  ill post pictures of the desk ASAP


----------



## Entycnu (Sep 20, 2010)

OLD THREAD GUYS, MADE A NEW ONE LOOK FOR "Entycnus Desk Mod"


----------

